# Грыжа поясничного отдела позвоночника. Отекает нога от голеностопного сустава до колена



## Ево4ка (4 Ноя 2021)

Всем здоровья!Обнаружили грыжу в поясничном отделе позвоночника.Были острые боли в икроножной мышце. Сначала лечили от остеохандроза,занемела ступня , пальцы правда нормально . Выписалась из больницы, боли опять начались. потом сделала МРТ - грыжа. Спина не болит и не болела .Сейчас прохожу лечение препаратами: уколы и  таблетки . Стала отекать нога в районе сустава голеностопного и распространяется до колена. В больнице вводили противоотёчное внутривенно. Сейчас невролог ничего не прописала. Что посоветуете попить в качестве противоотёчного?

Хочу дополнить ,что отёки начались до повторного лечения.

Люди! Здесь есть кто нибудь?


----------



## La murr (4 Ноя 2021)

@Ево4ка, Евгения, здравствуйте!


Ево4ка написал(а):


> Сейчас прохожу лечение препаратами: уколы и таблетки


Что именно Вам назначено?

Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ево4ка (5 Ноя 2021)

Что то доктора не очень общаться хотят. Мне вам, админ, написать какие лекарства я принимаю?


----------



## La murr (5 Ноя 2021)

@Ево4ка, Евгения, чем больше информации о своём состоянии Вы предоставите, тем объективнее будет ответ специалистов.


----------



## Ево4ка (5 Ноя 2021)

Сейчас я принимаю таблетки : тизанидин,финлепсин,артрозан. Делаю уколы: актовегин,аксамон


----------



## La murr (5 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, скажите своё мнение Евгении, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2021)

Отекает одна нога!
Надо знать причину.
УЗИ вен на этой ноге.
А пока ногу вверх на 10 минут каждый час.


----------



## Ево4ка (5 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, отекает именно та нога, которая болит. Узи вен делали три недели назад, всё было в порядке. Конечно тогда она и не отекала. К утру немного спадает,даже на икре его практически нет, а после обеда начинает.Вы думаете,что за три недели лечения могли возникнуть проблемы с венами?

Если это поможет разобраться, то есть небольшие отёки под глазами


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2021)

Ево4ка написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, отекает именно та нога, которая болит. Узи вен делали три недели назад, всё было в порядке. Конечно тогда она и не отекала. К утру немного спадает,даже на икре его практически нет, а после обеда начинает.Вы думаете,что за три недели лечения могли возникнуть проблемы с венами?


Может
Конечно надо думать о страдании регуляции вен по нерву.
И если после обеда только, то надо не давать образовываться:
- ногу вверх на 10 минут каждый час
- компрессионные чулки с утра


Ево4ка написал(а):


> Если это поможет разобраться, то есть небольшие отёки под глазами


----------



## Ево4ка (5 Ноя 2021)

Что такое страдание регуляции вен по нерву, можно по подробнее


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2021)

Как Вы думаете, как сигналы от вегетативной нервной системы доходят до вен на ноге?


----------



## Ево4ка (6 Ноя 2021)

Как доходят? Не могу знать, я очень далека от медицины и анатомии в том числе.


----------



## Ево4ка (9 Ноя 2021)

Ваш совет, доктор, немного помог, спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2021)

Ево4ка написал(а):


> Как доходят? Не могу знать, я очень далека от медицины и анатомии в том числе.


Доходят по нерву и если нерв работает плохо, то и  сосуды могут работать плохо.


----------



## Ево4ка (10 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, я вас поняла, спасибо. Думаю ,что это оно и есть.


----------

